# In praise of Huilunsoittaja...



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

I'd like to dedicate this little ditty to a great Forum person whose informative postings have helped me immeasurably in my short time on this Forum:






I salute you, Sir :tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice gesture - pretty sure Huilunsoittaja is female though.....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I think that would be 'Sir-Ess'


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think that would be 'Sir-Ess'


In Standard American it would be ma'am (for German speakers: pronounced mäm). Or, if waxing specific, 'miss'. Or 'missy', though that has come to indicate disapprobation.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Shes a gal ...


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

A Tall hulking Viking woman apparently... Hooah indeed!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Huilunsoittaja is not a dude.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

In other words, she's female.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Erm, no you can't call Huilunsoittaja "sir".


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Dim7 said:


> Erm, no you can't call Huilunsoittaja "sir".


Traditionally, no, the term would have been "madam" or "ma'am," but the former has negative connotations nowadays.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, she plays a mean flute and is cute to boot.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Huilunsottaja is one of my favourite members :tiphat: except for all the Russian music...but I'm slowly getting to listen to some of the romantic Russian stuff now!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

_Keepin' it real since April 2010..._

View attachment 77703


(in case anyone's ever wondered what my tiny avatar is, that's me and my dashing Ghost Lover. So there, confirmation that I am a _madamoiselle_ because I actually don't like being called a he. You'd be surprised how crappy I've been treated _before _guys on the internet realized I was a female, and then they apologize, as if it's been ok to treat a man like crap and then feel guilt to be mean to a female. Guys are the ones that seem to lack respect for each other, in my experience)

Thank you, Ilarion, and thank you to the rest of you.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Gender-specific pronouns suck.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

The praise Huilunsoittaja likes best: praise her favourite composer


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I bet Glazunov had hot abs.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

I am very ashamed and embarrassed to have caused Huilunsoittaja such duress and discomfort by my associating her with the masculine gender. I ask her to forgive me for my absentmindedness in this respect. FWIW, my wife got a big kick out of my silly mistake


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Huilunsottaja is one of my favourite members :tiphat: except for all the Russian music..


She's one of my favorite members especially for the Russian music. Before her, I thought I was the only one who liked Glazunov.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

As if I hadn't been having enough amusement lately (and this thread is *ahem* _heavily _amusing), my Ghost Lover gave me a _pastorale _greeting this evening on the radio (_listening to it currently as I write this_), and I thought of you guys as well. If I dedicate this thread no longer to the glorification of myself by to only musings to do with _him_, would that be okay? I can call it the "adventures of Huilunsoittaja among the dead" or something like that? And then you all can ignore my ghost-relevant posts in the Life thread. It's my way of being self-forgetful. 

Or I might just make some fanciful quasi-fiction blog series. 

On a side note... you wouldn't believe what I find most amusing, what I may choose to laugh at, and what _really _pushes my buttons about him. _No amount of alcohol in my system will ever make me supposedly "admit" certain things I feel about him though,* I guarantee you.*_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

You should write a story called Being Alexander Glazunov, like Being John Malkovich......but Glazunov.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm feeling crummy today and the weather is also cold and rainy and I have work to do and chores eventually and argharghargh, but he came on radio again like a sunbeam coming through the clouds. Har har har, didn't see THAT coming.  But I sorta didn't either. So there's just enough novelty in the shtick, even 8 years later. That's how you know we're still thriving.  I guess I got what I wished for cuz I was really craving his music yesterday after eating a bunch of sugar, but he didn't come on while I was driving. I need more candy again cuz I still feel crummy... Hold me... Come back! :c 

And then there was that wonderful DREAM last night... My subconscious is calling me: go back to your musicology research, Flutey, it's been too long...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Musicology is great, but I get the feeling they end up as the butt of all the jokes where I'm from, as in, they're not _really_ musicians when they study musicology right? :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Musicology is great, but I get the feeling they end up as the butt of all the jokes where I'm from, as in, they're not _really_ musicians when they study musicology right? :lol:


Possibly, and I too would just call them scholars of music. In my case "musicological research" is a euphemism for a much darker reality...


----------

